# iPhone 3G Won't Update Apps



## Sawlty (Aug 25, 2008)

Other than my huge problems with Fido's data usage charges I've discovered that I can't update 7 apps. My Safari shows that I have updates but won't update by phone or by itunes. I've deleted the items from my phone and it still says I have 7 updates. Any mac/iphone geniuses have an answer? I've tried to reset by haven't resorted to restore yet. Have a good one!


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Just a short note to let you know that you are not alone, I'm having the same problem. Hopefully we can sort it out. 

Cheers


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

I apologize, duplicate post


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg H said:


> Just a short note to let you know that you are not alone, I'm having the same problem. Hopefully we can sort it out.
> 
> Cheers


Same here, and on top of that "Safari" has been crashing more often


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't do the updates on my phone but it works if I update through iTunes and then sync.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been noticing erratic behavior with updates..

iTunes occasionally shows updates available, but when I go to update it tells me everything's up to date. Yet, a '1' will still be beside the 'Applications' link on the left..

Last night my phone was showing one update available, I launched the app store to update it, but closed it down to check something first.. when I opened it again the update was gone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you have both Canadian and a United States iTunes accounts? If yes, you have to update apps from within each specific store if downloaded from and only available from that store.



Sawlty said:


> Other than my huge problems with Fido's data usage charges I've discovered that I can't update 7 apps. My Safari shows that I have updates but won't update by phone or by itunes. I've deleted the items from my phone and it still says I have 7 updates. Any mac/iphone geniuses have an answer? I've tried to reset by haven't resorted to restore yet. Have a good one!


----------

